# Best way to email jpg files?



## JenGip

What is the best/easiest way to email photo jpg files?

I needed to get 10 jpeg files (*compressed size each: 2-3MB) to another email, and either my ISP or theirs 'rejected' it/wasn't sent.

thx.


----------



## DonaldG

Some ISPs limit the size of attachments in emails.

I assume that you can't reduce them in physical size...
One way round it is to upload the images to a website and email the URL (address)

Alternatively burn them to cd/dvd & post by snail mail


----------



## zuluclayman

DonaldG's suggestion to post them to an image sharing site is a good one - two of the most popular ones to look into Photobucket and Imageshack

I use photobucket to share images with friends and family (and occasionally to post images in these forums :grin


----------



## Done_Fishin

There are sites like www.yousendit.com who allow you to upload files free of charge and send a link to colleagues family freinds etc for download. the downloads are restricted to something like 100 or 1 weeks duration, so I would suggest that you compress your pictures to a single zip file then send it to the recipient using yousendit as the transferring media. You give the e-mail of where it's going, you give your e-mail, you upload , you stay connected til you get a successful upload and then you'll both receive e-mail notification of the link to be used to make the download.

jpg pictures via e-mail are somewhat suspect these days since the spammers found ways to use them to track e-mails or recipients or something within messages .. so that tends to be prohibitive these days


----------



## deleted122510

Photobucket Account + TinyURL? Good Luck.


----------



## DonaldG

The standard FREE Photobucket account has a maximum file size of 1Mb per image

The Pro account will allow up to a maximum of 5Mb


----------



## deleted122510

Oh, I never knew that. It lets me upload any amount - any size file I want and mines free, of course I've had my account for literally 3-4 years so maybe they didn't fix mine, lol


----------



## yustr

Undocked Windy said:


> Oh, I never knew that. It lets me upload any amount - any size file I want and mines free, of course I've had my account for literally 3-4 years so maybe they didn't fix mine, lol


Same here. Or does it automatically compress them? :4-dontkno


----------



## deleted122510

I think that might be the case, but if it were why would they even have a limit of 1MB?


----------



## DonaldG

As you upload, in the upload box, it does heavily infer that they compress and or resize the image if over the limit. There is a selection box for you to select the resizing now.

As with most free/charging services, the free part is to give a service to the amateur & casual user. This service is necessarily restrictive so as to attract paying customers.

This may be OK for most folk but to get high quality photos to a client, as the OP was needing to do, Photobucket free service is not good enough. He would need the pro version. However, the OP didn't say if he had his own domain/website but hosting the image on a commercial website would do the job.


----------



## DMA_Dave

Unless you really need to send the original full-size files, simply select the photos you want to email, right-click and select "Send To", then select "Mail Recipient", then select the desired resolution, if using Vista (there's one more step if using XP). I picked 10 photos with a combined size on 24.5MB (all 3840x2160), selected the 1280x1024 size option, and the resulting combined size was about 3.75MB. Windows then automatically opens a compose window in your default email client with the selected files attached. Simply enter the recipient(s)'s address(es), a suitable subject and message body, and click send. In spite of the significant file compression, the results are very good.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Don't forget that certain compressed file formats are restricted due to being tagged as possible "carriers" and as such e-mail clients might restrict their sending or receipt as a security risk.


----------

